# Yiddish: Enola Gay



## kyotan

Hi. I came across an old book supposedly be written by a Jewish author,  Mordecai Mose.

The book is categorized as the Jewish conspiracy book, and it's said that the actual author is the Japanese translator and there is no such person as "Mordecai Mose".

There is no original version of the book by "Mordecai Mose". 
The translator says that the book is a translation the documents/letters "Mordecai Mose" has sent to the author.

In this book, it says "Enola Gay" , the name of the bomber that dropped an atomic bomb in Hiroshima, actually means "Slaughter/butcher the Emperor" in Yiddish.

Does  "Enola Gay" sound anything like "slaughter/butcher/kill/slice/cut/destroy/damage/burn the Emperor" in Yiddish?

The truth is that the bomber is named after the mother of the pilot, and there are Yiddish speakers in the world, so if "Enola Gay" does not sound anything like the meaning the author claims in Yiddish, readers will know about the lie.

Why would anyone do such a bad job, and make a fool of himself?

So I'm thinking, there must be some similarities in the way "Enola Gay" sounds with Yiddish, or, the author really is a fool.

Thank you.


----------



## AndrasBP

kyotan said:


> Does "Enola Gay" sound anything like "slaughter/butcher/kill/slice/cut/destroy/damage/burn the Emperor" in Yiddish?


Very unlikely. "Emperor" is "*keyser*" in Yiddish (see German "Kaiser").



kyotan said:


> Why would anyone do such a bad job, and make a fool of himself?


It might be some sort of artistic "twist". Just guessing.


----------



## kyotan

Thank you so much, AndrasBP!


----------



## L'irlandais

The Boeing B-29 Superfortress bomber, was named after Enola Gay Tibbets, the mother of the pilot, Colonel Paul Tibbets.  Since the 1979 book "I'd like to apologize to the Japanese - A Jewish elder's confession" was most likely written by Kubota Masao then it is unlikely he had any knowledge of Yiddish.  He wrote that safe in the knowledge none of his readers had either. The unimaginative pseudonym speaks volumes for the guy.


----------



## Awwal12

kyotan said:


> Why would anyone do such a bad job, and make a fool of himself?


Quite obviously, the book wasn't meant for Jews or for highly educated people.


----------



## Şafak

kyotan said:


> Why would anyone do such a bad job, and make a fool of himself?



Welcome to the internet.


----------

